# Cohutta Wma hogs



## snook24 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ive killed a bunch of hogs on the southern WMA's but never one of the mountain hogs! Im looking for a change of scenery and a tougher challenge.  Not looking for anyones spots but will take all the advise on what type of terrain and whatever else yall have to offer on these Mountain hogs. Ill be starting at Cohutta with my bow. Thanks


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Jan 10, 2011)

I never could catch up to them but last year me and my daughter got in a shallow slow creek and walked in the creek in a hardwood flat I heard them a couple times and saw loads of sign just never got close enough to close the deal.. I toted my bow and she carried the .17 hmr for  piglet head shot.. Good luck!! I hope to get back up there before feb 28th..


----------



## snook24 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the help! Ive heard they are hard to find and hunt but maybe we will have a little luck. Ill follow the water and hope for the best


----------



## hatchrooster (Jan 11, 2011)

My buddy killed one at Chestatee a couple of week's ago and they were up high not down low.There were a lot of accorn's still but they were high not low.Cohutta might be different.We never saw any fresh sign down low.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 11, 2011)

snook24 said:


> Ive killed a bunch of hogs on the southern WMA's but never one of the mountain hogs! Im looking for a change of scenery and a tougher challenge.  Not looking for anyones spots but will take all the advise on what type of terrain and whatever else yall have to offer on these Mountain hogs. Ill be starting at Cohutta with my bow. Thanks



You will get what you ask........Go gettem!


----------



## snook24 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sounds good...im assuming they are up high because of hunting pressure?


----------



## blackbear (Jan 11, 2011)

Lake conasauga/ Jacks river /beach bottom /everything up there is either high or low/when you jump one up high they run straight down the steep ridge then they r low..if you hunt low and dont see them then they r up high...
sounds funny but that's the way it is up there in that land that time forgotgood luck! You will fall in love with that place,it really is awsome!


----------



## snook24 (Jan 11, 2011)

haha Thanks I do love it up there its great...never attempted hunting so Im excited


----------



## blackbear (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes it's a real nice place...
I hope this bad snow freeze does't kill off a bunch of the wild hog up there,its got to be brutal cold right now for them up in those hollers!
Good Luck and hope you get a bigg'en!


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Jan 14, 2011)

if your looking for a tougher challenge chasing porkers, you picked a good spot...but seriously good luck..let us know


----------



## snook24 (Jan 15, 2011)

We decided last min to head south to avoid any dangerous Ice driving up to Cohutta. We went to Ocmulgee wma, Lots of sign but high on pressure so we didnt see much others said the same and that its just slow right now.  We did see 3 big hogs across the river the last 30min there but I guess thats how it goes...overall a fun hunt


----------



## fourwinds (Jan 15, 2011)

snook24 said:


> We decided last min to head south to avoid any dangerous Ice driving up to Cohutta. We went to Ocmulgee wma, Lots of sign but high on pressure so we didnt see much others said the same and that its just slow right now.  We did see 3 big hogs across the river the last 30min there but I guess thats how it goes...overall a fun hunt



I went today as well. I'd agree. Saw a ton of fresh sign, but the hogs were in the stuff too thick for my taste. Thank goodness for squirrels.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 16, 2011)

lol It was a nice place though...that was my first time there


----------



## 813diablo (Aug 27, 2011)

Did anyone get any hog this past weekend?


----------



## snook24 (Aug 31, 2011)

I went and found plenty of sign but no hogs again....not disapointed though because I found where ill be opening day of bear!


----------

